# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...انجام مرورهای مهم:::..

## Saeed735

*همه چیز به سبک خاص AS:
*


*AS3:روشهای انجام مرور*


سلام...



بعد از آشنایی با کنکور و گفتن مراحل مطالعه،نوبت میرسه به بیان روشهای انجام مرور بعداز مطالعه....



بهتر از من میدونید که موفقیت در کنکور یعنی تمرین و تکرار،ولی چطور؟


وقتی  درسی رو میخونیم چطور باید دوباره مرور و تکرارخوانی کنیم؟شیوه ی انجام  مرورها به چه شکلیست؟مرور ها هر چند وقت یکبار باید صورت بگیرند؟



اینها سوالاتی هستن که شاید ذهن خیل عظیمی از داوطلبین کنکور رو به خودش مشغول کرده...



ببینید از نظر علمی،مرور باید در بازه های زمانی زیر صورت بگیره تا مطلب خونده شده ملکه ی ذهن بشه و هرگز فراموش نشه:



بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه...یک روز پس از مطالعه...شش روز پس از مطالعه...ده روز پس از مطالعه....یک ماه و سه ماه بعد از مطالعه...



ولی آیا برنامه ریزی برای انجام چنین مروهایی راحته؟ولی  من دراین پست شمارو با روشی آشنا خواهم کرد که همه ی بازه های زمانی مرور  که از نظر علمی پیشنهاد میشه رو در برداره...گفته میشه مرور در 

بازه های  زمانی مختلف بسیار مفید تر از مرور در بازه های فشردس،چون باعث تداوم و  ماندگاری مطلب تو ذهن میشه...در روش بنده،مرورهایی رو با بازه ی زمانی  فشرده داریم که به درک و تفهیم بیشتر 

مطلب خونده شده کمک زیادی میکنه،  همچنین مرورهایی رو با بازه های زمانی(تکرار) طولانی مدت داریم که باعث خواهد شد، مطلب بیش از بیش براتون تکرار و تو ذهنتون موندگار بشه...



 

در ادامه ی مطلب شما رو با نحوه ی انجام مرورها آشنا خوهم کرد...





1.*پیش خوانی:**کلیک کنید*



2.*خواندن و یادگیری:کلیک کنید

*

 

*3.انجام مرور های فرعی:*این  مرورها،مرورهایی هستن که بین شروع یک فصل تا پایان یک فصل انجام  میگیرن...یعنی وقتی که شما شروع به مطالعه ی یک فصل از یک درس  کردین،مرورهای فرعی هم 

شروع میشن و در پایان مطالعه ی فصل، مرورهای فرعی هم  به اتمام میرسن...با انواع مرورهای فرعی 5 گانه آشنا بشیم:


 

*مرور اول(تورق):*این مرور رو بلافاصله(فاصله ی 3 دقیقه ای بعد از مرحله ی خوندن...چون بعد از اتمام بخش آخر هم باید اون استراحت جزیی رو انجام بدی درسته؟؟؟)بعد  از مرحله ی خوندن انجام بدین و 

چیزایی که خوندین رو یکبار دیگر با ورق زدن  سریع منبع اصلیتون مرور کنید...برای مثال امروز 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو  خوندی(فصل 1 کلا 30 صفحس)،بلافاصله(3 دقیقه بعدش)  و بعد از اتمام خوندن،اون 10 

صفحه رو یه بار ورق بزن...ینی وقتی خوندن اون  10 صفحرو تموم کردی ،یه بار سریع ورق بزن و به مطالب توجه کن تا ببینی که  تو این 10 صفحه کلا چه چیزایی رو خوندی...



 

*توجه:*مرور اول رو انجام دادی؟حالا برو و برای رفع خستگی یه استراحت کلی(مثلا یک ربع تا 20 دقیقه....بسته به میزان خستگی)انجام  بده...خوردن مواد انرژی زایی مثل شیرینی ،بادام، 

پسته،گردو،سبزیجات،میوه  جات و غیره در هنگام استراحت فراموش نشه...البته از خوردن نوشیدنی های  کافئین دار جدا خودداری کنید(بعدا پستی در مورد تغذیه قرار داده خواهد شد)...استراحت  کلی در پایان 

مرحله ی خوندن و بعد از مرور فرعی اول صورت میگیره...برای  مثال قراره که در بازه ی زمانی 8 تا 11 زیست بخونی،ساعت 10 و نیم خوندن  زیستو تموم کن،بعد مرور فرعی اول رو انجام بده و پس از اون برو 

سراغ  استراحت کلی...ساعت 10/55 دقیقه برگرد،چون قراره یه مرور دیگرم قبل از شروع  درس بعدی انجام بدی:





*مرور دوم(چشم بسته):*خب  استراحت کلی تموم شد؟الان نوبت چیه؟باید بری سراغ خوندن درس بعدی؟نه صبر  کن...یه مرور دیگه برای اون 10 صفحه از زیست که خوندی داریم(به  تاکیداتم توجه کنین که 

بعدا دچار مشکل نشین...گفتم برای اون 10 صفحه از  زیست که امروز خوندی...ینی این مرور مثل مرور اول مخصوص سهم خونده شده ی  الآنه)...پس قبل از اینکه بری سراغ مطالعه ی درس بعدی،این 10 

صفحرو  مرور کن...به این شکل که چشاتو میبندی و تو 5 دقیقه همه ی چیزایی که تو اون  10 صفحه خوندی رو تو ذهنت مرور میکنی...پس انجام این مرور بعد از استراحت  کلی و قبل از شروع به خوندن درس 

بعدی میباشد،همچنین مخصوص اون قسمت از منبع  اصلی خواهد بود که الان خوندی...




**تذکر*
*

فقط  یادت باشه اگه در حین مرور دیدی یه مطلبی فراموشت شده و تو ذهنت  نمیاد،چشاتو باز نکنی و بری اون مطلبو ببینی و دوباره  چشاتوببندیاااااا...این کار اشتباهه...ولی خب شاید مطالبی فراموشت بشه 

که  بعضیا رو بدونی و بعضیارم ندونی که فراموشت شده،چاره چیست؟توی 2 دقیقه،منبع  اصلی تو دوباره ورق بزن...با این کار مطالبی که در حین مرور یادت نمیود و  خلاشونو حس میکردی رو تو جزوه میبینی و 

اینبار میره تو ذهنت و هیچ وقت  فراموش نمیشه...




--تا  به اینجا مرور های فرعی بصورت فشرده انجام شدن..بازه ها رو یکمی بلند تر  میکنیم....فقط این دو مرورو که گفتم برای تک تک درسایی که امروز قراره  بخونین،انجام بدین....تا برسیم به شب:



*مرور سوم(شبانگاهی):*چون  شب ذهن تو حالت خاصی قرار داره،مرور باعث تثبیت هر چه بیشتر مطالب خونده  شده میشه...پس یه مرور کلی بسیار مفید خواهد بود...به این شکل که شب وقتی  میخوای 

بری تو تخت خواب،امروز هر چی خوندیو مرور کن...البته بصورت چشم  بسته...امروز 10  صفحه زیست،15 صفحه دینی،2صفحه زبان و 14 صفحه فیزیک  خوندم....خب شب موقع خواب به مدت 15 تا 20 دقیقه 

چشاتو میبندی و همینارو  مرور میکنی...ولی اگه یه چیزیم یادت نیومد، اشکالی نداره بگیر بخواب...ذهنت  خودش دنبالش میگرده پیداش میکنه...

 

*مرور چهارم(صبحگاهی):*صبح  وقتی تو تخت خوابی هم مثل شب مروری رو انجام میدیم،اما با این تفاوت که  اینبار فقط یادآوری سرتیترها،تصاویر و مطالب مهم بصورت چشم بسته انجام  میشه...چشاتو ببند 

و هر چیرو که دیروز خوندیو به یاد بیار،البته فقط  سرتیترها و تصاویر رو....دیروز چی خوندی؟ 10  صفحه زیست،15 صفحه دینی،2صفحه  زبان و 14 صفحه فیزیک خوندم...خب سرتیترها و تصاویر همونارو امروز 

صبح  مرور کن...کسایی که نماز صبح میخونن،وقتی میخوان پاشن برای نماز این مرور  رو انجام بدن...پس انجام مرور صبح گاهی مخصوص سرتیترها و تصاویر درساییه که  دیروز خوندی،همینطور این مرور قبل از 

شروع به مطالعه ی دروس امروز انجام  میشه...



 

*مرور پنجم(مرور از اول):*قبل  از شروع به خوندن دوباره ی فصلی که در روزهای گذشته مطالعه شده،مطالبی که  روزهای قبل خوندی رو یکبار مرور کن و بعد از اون به خوندنت ادامه  بده...چطور؟ با یه مثال 

توضیح میدم...امروز شنبس و میخوام فصل خازنها رو از  فیزیک بخونم...شروع میکنم و 20 صفحه از 50 صفحه ی فصل خازن رو  میخونم...بعد از این،روز دوشنبه(شاید شما روز یکشنبه یا روز دیگه ای، دربرنامتون 

فیزیک باشه)  دوباره فیزیک دارم و قراره باز فصل خازن ها رو بخونم...خب چیکار کنم؟بله  باید صفحه ی 21 رو شروع کنم...ولی نه..اینکارو نکن...مرور از اول همینجا  انجام میشه...صفحه ی 21 رو شروع نکن...برو 

از اول...از صفحه ی یک شروع  کن!!!!صفحه ی 1 تا 20 که شنبه خوندی بودی رو در عرض 10 دقیقه تا یک ربع  مرور کن...چجوری مرورش کنم؟ورق بزن،شکل ها و سرتیتر ها رو نگاه کن،نکات مهم  رو 

ببین،مسایل و چیزایی که توش مشکل داشتی رو دوباره حل کن و مطالب رو  یکبار بصورت کلی مرور کن...خب این مرور تموم شد؟برو از صفحه ی 21 شروع کن  به خوندن...فرض میکنیم امروز هم تا صفحه ی

 30خوندی..پس فردا یعنی چهارشنبه  دوباره فیزیک داری،چیکار میکنی؟از صفحه ی 21 تا 30 رو یه بار مرور میکنم و  بعد میرم سراغ خوندن صفحه ی 31 ...نه بچه ها توروخدا این اشتباهو  نکنین...از اسم مرور 

معلومه...از اول...برو از صفحه ی 1 شرو کن و تا صفحه ی  30 مرور کن،فقط باید به یه نکته ای توجه کنی و اون اینکه زمان و وقتی که  برای این مروراختصاص دادی، بیشترشو بذار برای مرورصفحاتی که به آخر  

نزدیکه،چون صفحات اول به کرات مرور شدن و صفحات آخر نیاز به وقت بیشتر  دارن...الان اجازه داری که شروع کنی به خوندن صفحه ی 31 و ادامه  بدی....وقتی فصل خازن رو تموم کردی، این مرور هم به اتمام 

میرسه...و برای  فصل جدید خواهد بود...میخوام یه مثال دیگه برنم...یادتونه تو مدرسه  معلمایی بودن که همیشه درس رو از اول میپرسیدن؟امروز 10 صفحه درس میگفت و  فردا همون 10 صفحرو 

میپرسید...بعدش تا صفحه ی 14 درس میگفت و فردا صفحه ی 1  تا 14 رو میپرسید...ینی همیشه از اول میپرسید...این همون روشه...این روش  باعث میشه مطالب همیشه تو ذهنت باشه...



 

--با  سه مرور دیگه هم آشنا شدیم...این مرور ها نسبت به دو مرور اول،بازه های  تکراری طولانی تری داشتن...در کل مرور های 5 گانه ی فرعی به اتمام رسیدن و  بعد از این شروع میکنیم به مرور اصلی:



 

*4.انجام مرور اصلی:*بعد  از انجام مرورهای فرعی 5 گانه،هنگامیکه خوندن  یک فصل رو به اتمام  رسوندین،مرور اصلی رو انجام بدین....یعنی فصلی که خوندین رو یکبار دیگه از  اول بخونین و مرور کنین...با دقت و 

زمان کافی...به عبارتی دیگر فصلی که  خوندین و همه ی مرورهای فرعی رو در موردش انجام دادین رو یکبار دیگه  بخونید...من به این دوباره خوانی مرور اصلی میگم...چیزی که خیلی از شما  انجامش میدین 

ولی  بعد از مرحله ی خوندن و یا بعد از مرحله ی تست زنی نه  بعد از مرور های فرعی...



*توجه:*این  مرحلرو همراه با تند خوانی و روش معلم خودت باش انجام بدین....با یه مثال  توضیح میدم....شما فصل مولکولهای زیستی از کتاب زیست سال دوم دبیرستان رو  میخواید مرور اصلی کنید...یه دفه 

همشو نخونید...مبحث به مبحث میریم  جلو...برای مثال ابتدا مبحث عنکبوت و ویژگیهاشو تند خوانی کن(یعنی سر ثابت...زیر لب زمزمه ممنوع...با حرکت چشمها و در ذهت بخونین...دستتان زیر خطوط درس 

حرکت که تا خطو گم نکنین)...بعد  از تند خوانی این مبحث،بلند شو و بعنوان یه معلم مطلب عنکبوت رو به دانش  آموزانت توضیح بده...یعنی حس کن تو یه همایش 300 نفره هستی و باید به دختر  ها و پسر 

هایی که اونجا نشستن این مطلبو توضیح بدی...پس سعی کن مطلب عنکبوت  و ویژگیهاشو طوری توضیح بدی که چیزی از قلم نیفته،چون در قبال 300 نفر  مسئولی...پس با مهربونی،با لحنی ساده،کامل و 

مفهومی،مطلب رو برای داوطلبین  کنکور بازگو کن...حتی به سوالاتی هم که از ت میپرسن جواب بده...اگه جواب  سوالی رو ندونستی ،معذرت خواهی کن و برو دنبال جوابش  برای جلسه بعد...



 

*5.**تست زنی:*این  مرحله بعد از مرور اصلی صورت میگیره...برای فصلی که همه ی مرو رهای اونو  تموم کردین تست بزنین...این مرحله در پست دیگه ای بصورت کامل توضیح داده  میشه...*کلیک کنید*



 

*6.**مر**ور نموداری(بین فصلی):*بعد  از اینکه فصل تموم شد و تست هاشم زدید،این مرور شروع میشه...هر فصل رو توی  یه ورق خلاصه کنین و بصورت نمودار بنویسین...سرتیترها،فرمولها و مطالب مهم  رو 

توی این ورق بنویسید...یه چنین ورقی رو برای تموم فصول داشته  باشین...ولی این مرور رو کی و چطور انجام بدم؟ببین فصل اول رو تموم کردی و  تستاشو زدی،الان نوبت اینه که بری سراغ مطالعه ی فصل 2 

دیگه درسته؟؟؟ولی  قبل از اینکه شروع کنی به مطالعه ی فصل 2،این خلاصه ی نموداری که از فصل یک  داریو یه بار مرور کن و بعد فصل دوم رو شروع کن..نگاه کردن به  سرتیترها،فرمولها و مطالبی که توی 

خلاصتون هست باعث میشه ذهن شما یه  بازیابی رو از فصل 1 داشته باشه..بعد از این بازیابی میتونید برید سراغ  شروع فصل 2...




*یه مثال دیگه:*شما میخواین برین فصل 8....قبل از اینکه  شروع به مطالعه ی این فصل کنید، یکبار ورقه های خلاصه شده ی فصول قبل رو  نگاه کنید(ینی فصول 1 تا7...نه تنها فصل 7)...تا ذهنتون یه بازیابی از 

این فصول داشته باشه...بعد از اون میتونید برید سراغ شروع فصل 8....



 

*7.تست زنی مروری:*یعنی  حل تست هایی که از مرحله ی تست زنی باقی موندن...زدن این تست ها باعث مرور  مطالب فصول قبل میشه...باز توضیح این مطلب توی پست تست زنی...منتظر  باشید...

*کلیک کنید* 


 

--در  مرور نموداری هم با یه مرور بلند مدت هم آشناشدیم...ممکنه بپرسید که شما  گفتید مرورهای من همه ی بازه های علمی مرور رو توش داره پس کجاس؟ببینید من  مرور بلافاصله رو تحت عنوان تورق در 

مرورهام دارم...مرور یک روز بعد هم مال  صبحگاهی و از اول هست...مرور نموداری و تست زنی مروری هم که در آینده  براتون توضیح خواهم داشت دربردارنده ی بازه های شش روز،ده روز،یک ماه و سه  ماه بعد 

هستن...شما وقتی همه ی مرورهایی که گفتم رو تک به تک انجام  بدین،انجام مرور نموداری هم بسیار راحت خواهد بود...پس در روش من،به هیچ  وجه نیازی به خلاصه نویسی نخواهی داشت!!!!!چرا؟خلاصه 

نویسی برای چیه؟برای  مرور سریع و بازیابیمطالب درسته؟خب زمانی که با مرورهایی که بهتون گفتم  مطالب همیشه تو یادتونه،پس دیگه خلاصه برای چیه؟خیلی  از داوطلبین،اعتراض دارن که چرا مراحل 

خوندن شما تا این حد زیاده؟ببینین  عزیزان زیاد نیست فقط چون من ترتیب بندی کردم اینطور به نظر میرسه...برنامه  ریزی براشون هم بسیار آسونه...چطور؟دو مرور پس از اتمام خوندن هر  درس....دو مرور آخر 

شب و اول صبح...یک مرور از اول...یک مرور اصلی و  نموداری...و یک مرور تستی...هر کدومشون تو جای خودشونن و به هیچ وجهی  برنامه ی از قبل تعیین شده نمیخوان...نمیخواد بیاد بیارین که آیا 

مرور از  اولو کردم؟نیازی به این سوالات نیست،چون همیشه میدونی قبل از شروع دوباره ی  درس، این مرورو انجام بدی...




 

كپي  برداري از مطالب صرفآ با ذكر نام نويسنده و منبع مجاز  ميباشد و در غير  اين صورت شرعآ و قانونآ حرام بوده و نويسنده هيچ گونه رضايتي ندارد…
 

*نویسنده: سعید بابایی *

----------


## amir.h

دادش نکاتت عالیه!
ولی قبول کن شاید 30 درصد افراد همشو میخونن!
یکم حجمشو کم کن
بازم ممنون :22:

----------


## Saeed735

> دادش نکاتت عالیه!
> ولی قبول کن شاید 30 درصد افراد همشو میخونن!
> یکم حجمشو کم کن
> بازم ممنون


داشی ممنونم ازت...من نمینویسم که همه بخونن ...مینویسم اونایی که واقعا دلشون میخاد از یه مشاوره ی رایگان بهره مند بشن بخونن...یه کسی که رتبه برتر میخاد باید یه صفحه مطلبو حوصله کنه که بخونه...حجمشونم ذاتی زیاده...نمیشه کمش کرد...اونوقت ناقص میشه...بازم ممنون ازت

----------


## amir.h

> داشی ممنونم ازت...من نمینویسم که همه بخونن ...مینویسم اونایی که واقعا دلشون میخاد از یه مشاوره ی رایگان بهره مند بشن بخونن...یه کسی که رتبه برتر میخاد باید یه صفحه مطلبو حوصله کنه که بخونه...حجمشونم ذاتی زیاده...نمیشه کمش کرد...اونوقت ناقص میشه...بازم ممنون ازت


بله حرفتونو قبول دارم اما میشه با حذف مطالب زاید این کار رو کرد یه مثال میزنم:
*سوال:خیلی ها سوال میکنن که من امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم که 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو بخونم که کلا 30 صفحس...آیا همه ی فصل 1 که 30 صفحه باشرو پیش خوانی بکنم یا فقط این 10 صفحرو؟پاسخ من کل 30 صفحس چون میخاید با کل فصل آشنا بشیدو ببینید که اصلا چی هست و چی میگه ..نه با نصف اون...سوال دیگه ای پرسیده میشه اینه که مثلا من با دی وی دی میخونم آخه چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟جواب من اینه که مهم نیست با جزوه یا دی وی دی یا یه کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونی ..تو کتاب درسی رو پیش خوانی کن...
حالا بهتر نیست که اینطور باشه؟
برای پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی استفاده کنیم و کل فصل را بخوانیم نه بخشی که امروز میخواهیم بخوانیم
*فقط امیدوارم نقدم سازنده باشه نه ناراحت کننده

----------


## Saeed735

> بله حرفتونو قبول دارم اما میشه با حذف مطالب زاید این کار رو کرد یه مثال میزنم:
> *سوال:خیلی ها سوال میکنن که من امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم که 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو بخونم که کلا 30 صفحس...آیا همه ی فصل 1 که 30 صفحه باشرو پیش خوانی بکنم یا فقط این 10 صفحرو؟پاسخ من کل 30 صفحس چون میخاید با کل فصل آشنا بشیدو ببینید که اصلا چی هست و چی میگه ..نه با نصف اون...سوال دیگه ای پرسیده میشه اینه که مثلا من با دی وی دی میخونم آخه چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟جواب من اینه که مهم نیست با جزوه یا دی وی دی یا یه کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونی ..تو کتاب درسی رو پیش خوانی کن...
> حالا بهتر نیست که اینطور باشه؟
> برای پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی استفاده کنیم و کل فصل را بخوانیم نه بخشی که امروز میخواهیم بخوانیم
> *فقط امیدوارم نقدم سازنده باشه نه ناراحت کننده


نه ناراحت نمیشم پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی طرف میاد همون سوالو ازم میپرسه دوباره...اونوقت من باید دوباره مطلبو باز کنم و براش مثال بزنم...مجبورم که اینطوری کنم

----------


## laleh74

یه سوال دارم..مثلا من میخوام 9_10 زیست بخونم،باید مشخص کنم که x صفحه ازش بخونم؟یا باید هرچقدر که تونستم بخونم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> بله حرفتونو قبول دارم اما میشه با حذف مطالب زاید این کار رو کرد یه مثال میزنم:
> *سوال:خیلی ها سوال میکنن که من امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم که 10 صفحه از فصل 1 رو بخونم که کلا 30 صفحس...آیا همه ی فصل 1 که 30 صفحه باشرو پیش خوانی بکنم یا فقط این 10 صفحرو؟پاسخ من کل 30 صفحس چون میخاید با کل فصل آشنا بشیدو ببینید که اصلا چی هست و چی میگه ..نه با نصف اون...سوال دیگه ای پرسیده میشه اینه که مثلا من با دی وی دی میخونم آخه چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟جواب من اینه که مهم نیست با جزوه یا دی وی دی یا یه کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونی ..تو کتاب درسی رو پیش خوانی کن...
> حالا بهتر نیست که اینطور باشه؟
> برای پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی استفاده کنیم و کل فصل را بخوانیم نه بخشی که امروز میخواهیم بخوانیم
> *فقط امیدوارم نقدم سازنده باشه نه ناراحت کننده


داشی برو تاپیک برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 منو ببین...یا همین تاپیک تست زنی....دانش اموز و داوطلب کنکور اینطوری متوجه نمیشه و شک میکنه که عایا مطلبی که از گفته ی من برداشت کرده صحیح است یا نه؟پس سوالاتی رو میپرسه که من قبلا عمیقا توضیح دادم...پس من برای اینکه دانش اموز و داوطلب بهتر مطلبو بفهمه اینطوری بنویسم و از تعدد سوالاتی که خیلی هم خوب توضیحشون دادم تا حد زیادی جلوگیری کنم...

----------


## Saeed735

> یه سوال دارم..مثلا من میخوام 9_10 زیست بخونم،باید مشخص کنم که x صفحه ازش بخونم؟یا باید هرچقدر که تونستم بخونم؟


نه هر چه قدر که تونستم که نمیشه...بازه ی زمانی برای چیه؟تو هر روز 9 تا 10 زیست داری؟درسته؟البته مثلا...باید ببینی تو ی اون بازه عاقلانه چند صفحه میتونی بخونی؟بعد شرو کنی به خوندن اون مقداری که مشخص کردی

----------


## Hellion

@Saeed735
بیا داداش اینم جدول برنامه که بهم گفته بودی همون روز پی دی افش کردم خواستی به بقیه هم بدش روش پر کردنشم خواستی به بقیه توضیح بده ... 
لینک:barname 1

پ.ن: اگه میخواین پیشرفت بسیاری خوبی داشته باشین این تاپیکا رو از دست ندین اگه درس و کنکور و علاقتون واستون مهمه حتما از اول تا آخرش رو بخونین

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام

اونطور که متوجه شدم خلاصه ش اینه که شما بیایی اول درس رو بخونی، تستای اموزشی که لابلای همون قسمت اموزش کتاب هس بزنی، بعدا تستهای کتاب رو زماندار بزنی(ازمون) و نهایتا بعد ازمون تستها رو دقیق بخونی و حل کنی بدون توجه به زمان.
؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> 
> اونطور که متوجه شدم خلاصه ش اینه که شما بیایی اول درس رو بخونی، تستای اموزشی که لابلای همون قسمت اموزش کتاب هس بزنی، بعدا تستهای کتاب رو زماندار بزنی(ازمون) و نهایتا بعد ازمون تستها رو دقیق بخونی و حل کنی بدون توجه به زمان.
> ؟


تقریبا اینه...مرحله ی اخری که گفتی مربوط به بررسی تست هاس و نیازی نیست بدون توجه به زمان همه ی تست ها رو حل کنی...تست هایی که درست زدی رو فقط چک کن و روش کتاب رو هم ببین...تست های غلط رو هم بررسی کن و حلشون کن دوباره تست هایی که نزدی هم حل کن

----------


## Saeed735

> @Saeed735
> بیا داداش اینم جدول برنامه که بهم گفته بودی همون روز پی دی افش کردم خواستی به بقیه هم بدش روش پر کردنشم خواستی به بقیه توضیح بده ... 
> لینک:barname 1
> 
> پ.ن: اگه میخواین پیشرفت بسیاری خوبی داشته باشین این تاپیکا رو از دست ندین اگه درس و کنکور و علاقتون واستون مهمه حتما از اول تا آخرش رو بخونین


داشی یکمی ناقص نوشتیش لطف کن فایل وردشو برام پ خ کن تا یه سری چیزا بهش اضافه کنم @Hellion

----------


## laleh74

> نه هر چه قدر که تونستم که نمیشه...بازه ی زمانی برای چیه؟تو هر روز 9 تا 10 زیست داری؟درسته؟البته مثلا...باید ببینی تو ی اون بازه عاقلانه چند صفحه میتونی بخونی؟بعد شرو کنی به خوندن اون مقداری که مشخص کردی


مثلا تو 1/5 ساعت وقت واسه زیست چند صفحه نرمال هست؟یا تو شیمی؟

----------


## Saeed735

> مثلا تو 1/5 ساعت وقت واسه زیست چند صفحه نرمال هست؟یا تو شیمی؟


اونجاشو دیگه خودت میدونی...مونده به فصلش...خودت بخونی دستت میاد....

----------


## Saeed735

منتظر تاپیک های جدید باشید

----------


## Saeed735

یه نکته ای که ممکنه شمارو دچار مشکل کنه رو بگم که این مراحل به هیچ عنوان زیاد نیستن ...فقط دو تا مرور بعد هر درسه+یه مروور شبانگاهی و صبح گاهی که برنامه ریزی خاصی نمیخاد به هیچ وجه...و یه مرور اصلی که تو شرایط عادی هم همه شما انجام میدین...

----------


## Hellion

سلام داداش به نظرت مرور صبحگاهی تو بازه مطالعاتی باشه یا قبلش ...  ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داداش به نظرت مرور صبحگاهی تو بازه مطالعاتی باشه یا قبلش ...  ؟


عجب سوالی ...ینی چی تو بازه ی مطالعاتی؟خب معلومه تو توضیحات عرض کردم که اول صبح و قبل از شروع بازه ی مطالعاتی

----------


## Penintent

سلام دوستان...
همینطور که میدونید حجم  مطالب فیزیک کنکور بسیار زیاده و همینطور نسبتاً سخت! :Yahoo (77): 
و همینطور که میبینیم تو کنکور سراسری میانگین بسیار پایینی داره!!حتی گفته میشه که میانگین درصد 1000نفر برتر کنکور94تجربی(رتبه های زیر 1000) به کمتر از 50% میرسه! :Yahoo (13): 
و این نشون میده نمیشه به خیلی از سوالات جواب داد و....
همینطور که میدونید خیلی از کنکوری ها مطالعه رو از مهروماه بصورت جدی شروع میکنند و با شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی(از مهر)آموخته های خود را میسنجند!
ولی باتوجه به بودجه بندی آزمون ها تقریبا در بیشتر موارد حجم مطالعاتی فیزیک به حدی است که بسختی میشه اون مطلب رو برای اون آزمون جمع و جور کرد؟! 
بهترین کار در این شرایط چیست؟!
میتونیم فیزیک رو از همین اول گزینشی بخونیم!!و به جای این که تقریباً همه ی مباحث رو با عمق 30/40 درصد بخونیم :Yahoo (114): ،
بیایم یک سری مباحث رو گزینش کنیم و اون رو باتجه به زمان بیشتری که داریم با عمق و کیفیت خیلی بالاتر مطالعه کنیم!! :Yahoo (4): 
یعنی تنها مطالب مهم و تست خیز را انتخاب کنیم و قید بعضی از مطالب سخت و طولانی و... رو بزنیم!
دوستان نظرتون در رابطه این طرح چیه؟ :Yahoo (35): 
به نظر شما برای گزینش مطالب،بهتره کدام مباحث رو انتخاب کرد؟
(پ.ن:دوستان این شرایط برای داوطلبان نسبتا عادی و تقریبا ضعیف در درس فیزیک صدق میکنه!پس نیاید بگید ما که خوندیم!میشه کل مباحث رو 5 دور خوند و...دوستان دقت کنید فرض ما داوطلبی است که برای اولین بار میخواد مباحث فیزیک کنکور رو کارکنه)لطفا صاحب نظران باتجربه در این موضوع،شرکت کنند.
بـا تـشـکـر :Y (559):

----------


## milad1997

سلام

والا صاحب نظر با تجربه نیستم ولی نظرمو میگم..تجربمو میگم امیدوارم بتونم کمک کنم

اولا به نظرم شما اگه از الان تو فکر گزینش باشی ضرر میکنی

الان باید تمام مطالب رو یاد بگیری.. از این تیکه خونی ها دوری کن

دوم اینکه اگه سه بار فیزیک رو بخونین عالیه.... بهترین کتاب نقره ای گاج هست از اون منبع بخونین

بار اول یادگیری و عمیق.. بار دوم پر کردن نقطه ضعف...بار سوم دوره

نگران نباش..از الان بخون به سه دور خوندن میرسی

فقط حواست به یه چیزی باشه

اشتباهی که من تو سال کنکورم کردم و بدبخت شدم 

فصل اول و دوم فیزیک پیش رو بخوای کامل با تستاش بخونی قشنگ یه سال کامل سرکاری

پس تو دو فصل اول فیزیک پیش یکم شل کن... تست گزینشی بزن..

ولی بقیه رو کامل عمیق بخون

5 دور واقعا نیازی نیست..وقت بیخود تلف میکنی..سه دور کامل خیلی هم خوبه

فقط حواست به اون دو فصل باشه

چیزی گزینش نکن.. همه رو عمیق بخون وقت میشه

موقع مطالعه تست هایی که مشکل داری کنارشون علامت بزن بار دوم فقط اونا رو بخون

از درسنامش خلاصه برداری کن

بار سومم فقط دوره

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## javad76

دوست عزیز ... من هم پارسال برای اولین بارم بود فیزیکو می خوندم ولی باور کنید اگه برای درصد بالای 50 وارد جلسه می خواهید بشید باید تمامی مباحث رو با عمق 100 درصد مطالعه کنید ... من برای جبران کم آوردن وقت تو طول سال بیشتر از 60 درصد وقتم رو به فیزیک اختصاص می دادم ... 

نمی دونم چرا منبع رو مهروماه معرفی کردید ؟ گاج بهتر نیست ؟

----------


## Penintent

> سلام
> 
> والا صاحب نظر با تجربه نیستم ولی نظرمو میگم..تجربمو میگم امیدوارم بتونم کمک کنم
> 
> اولا به نظرم شما اگه از الان تو فکر گزینش باشی ضرر میکنی
> 
> الان باید تمام مطالب رو یاد بگیری.. از این تیکه خونی ها دوری کن
> 
> دوم اینکه اگه سه بار فیزیک رو بخونین عالیه.... بهترین کتاب نقره ای گاج هست از اون منبع بخونین
> ...


مرسی بابت نظرتون!
من برای فیزیک میکرو طبقه بندی گاج رو دارم.هم برای پایه و هم پیش(چاپ 94)
کتاب خیلی خوبیه!ولی خیلیــــــــــــ حجیمه!!!!حدودا سرجمع راحت 2000صفحه است!(البته میدونم تستای یک قدم تا صد و...رو نیازی به زدن ندارن)
بعد یه چیزه دیگه که هست اینه که درسنامه های خیلی خوبی داره اما خلاصه اند!یعنی باید یه چزوه ای چیزی داشته باشی و قبلش از روی اون بخونی تا خوب برات جا بیفته و بعد بیای درسنامه های این کتاب رو بخونی!(خود مولف هم همین رو گفته)

----------


## Penintent

> دوست عزیز ... من هم پارسال برای اولین بارم بود فیزیکو می خوندم ولی باور کنید اگه برای درصد بالای 50 وارد جلسه می خواهید بشید باید تمامی مباحث رو با عمق 100 درصد مطالعه کنید ... من برای جبران کم آوردن وقت تو طول سال بیشتر از *60 درصد* وقتم رو به فیزیک اختصاص می دادم ... 
> 
> نمی دونم چرا منبع رو مهروماه معرفی کردید ؟ گاج بهتر نیست ؟


نه داداش منظورم ازمهروماه ماه مهر بود(ماه7سال) :Yahoo (76): 
دبنظرت 60درصد وقت فقط برای فیزیک زیاد نیست :Yahoo (77): !؟؟؟!!!یعنی دیگه ما درسی نداریم فقط فیزیکه!!پس زیست و شیمی و...چی میشن!؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## milad1997

> مرسی بابت نظرتون!
> من برای فیزیک میکرو طبقه بندی گاج رو دارم.هم برای پایه و هم پیش(چاپ 94)
> کتاب خیلی خوبیه!ولی خیلیــــــــــــ حجیمه!!!!حدودا سرجمع راحت 2000صفحه است!(البته میدونم تستای یک قدم تا صد و...رو نیازی به زدن ندارن)
> بعد یه چیزه دیگه که هست اینه که درسنامه های خیلی خوبی داره اما خلاصه اند!یعنی باید یه چزوه ای چیزی داشته باشی و قبلش از روی اون بخونی تا خوب برات جا بیفته و بعد بیای درسنامه های این کتاب رو بخونی!(خود مولف هم همین رو گفته)



خواهش میکنم

بله فیزیک کنکوره... اگه دنبال درصد بالای 50 هستین بایدم این حجمو بخونین... کتاب کامل حجیمه

واقعا فکر حجم نباش... وقتی شروع به خوندن کنی همش رد میشه

با حجم ، هیچ کتابی رو سنجش نکن

این کتاب رو هر کس کامل اینطوری خونده 50 درصد راحت زده..خیلی راحت

بماتند اونایی که 70-80 هم زدن

بله درسته...

معلم اول درس میده... شما جزوه ی معلم رو بخونین..بعدش این کتاب

جزوه ی معلم زیاد وقت نمیگیره چون درسش داده فهم راحته

این خلاصه ها واقعا مناسبه..درسنامش نه کمه و نه زیاد... به نظر من که بهترین منبعه

----------


## Penintent

> خواهش میکنم
> 
> بله فیزیک کنکوره... اگه دنبال درصد بالای 50 هستین بایدم این حجمو بخونین... کتاب کامل حجیمه
> 
> واقعا فکر حجم نباش... وقتی شروع به خوندن کنی همش رد میشه
> 
> با حجم ، هیچ کتابی رو سنجش نکن
> 
> این کتاب رو هر کس کامل اینطوری خونده 50 درصد راحت زده..خیلی راحت
> ...


بله من کاملا با حرف های شما موافقم،فقط یه مشکلی این وسط هست! من جزوه آموزش ندارم!!جزوات دبیرستانم رو ندارم متاسفانه!

----------


## javad76

> نه داداش منظورم ازمهروماه ماه مهر بود(ماه7سال)
> دبنظرت 60درصد وقت فقط برای فیزیک زیاد نیست!؟؟؟!!!یعنی دیگه ما درسی نداریم فقط فیزیکه!!پس زیست و شیمی و...چی میشن!؟؟


من خیلی رو فیزیک وقت گذاشتم و به زیست کم اهمیت دادم ... در آخر هم نتیجه متناسب با کارم گرفتم 
فیزیک :56 
زیست :41

پیشنهاد من : 100 درصد وقتتون رو تو این بازه زمانی بدین به اختصاصیا 
مثلا اگر در هر روز 10 ساعت درس می خونین ...
3 ساعت فیزیک . 3 ساعت زیست 2 ساعت شیمی 2 ساعت ریاضی

الان نیاز نیست خیلی عمومی بخونین ... فقط اگه می بینید از نظر پایه ای خیلی ضعف دارید ( مثلا تو عربی ) ضعفتون رو برطرف کنید .

----------


## milad1997

> بله من کاملا با حرف های شما موافقم،فقط یه مشکلی این وسط هست! من جزوه آموزش ندارم!!جزوات دبیرستانم رو ندارم متاسفانه!


شما مشکل منو دارین  :Yahoo (1): 

اشکال نداره

فقط کارتون سخت میشه...فهمش سخت میشه همین

یعنی برای جبران باید یکی دو بار بیشتر بخونین

همون درسنامه گاج کافیه

فقط میگم که  هر مطلبو دو سه بار باید بخونین تا مفهموم بشه

----------


## milad1124

من برای پارسال گزینشی خوندم و البته نه زیاد و تست هم وقت نمیکردم بزنم
ولی پیشنهاد میکنم هیج جای فیزیک رو از دست ندین و تست زدن رو هم فراموش نکنید.
تنها درسیه که راحت از بقیه میشه ازش درصد گرفت و وضعیت آدم رو بهتر میکنه




> نوشته اصلی توسط *Penintent*  
> 
>  				بله من کاملا با حرف های شما موافقم،فقط یه مشکلی این وسط هست! من جزوه آموزش ندارم!!جزوات دبیرستانم رو ندارم متاسفانه!


پیشنهاد من کتاب های پایه و پیش گاج نقره ای که کامل ترین منبع آموزش و تست هستش.

----------


## AMIN.VAFA

سلام دوس عزیز.من امسال تمام مباحث فیزیکو ((خوندم)) وبه درصدی بهتر از 18 نرسیدم . اگه دقت کنی دور خوندن پرانتز گذاشتم چون واقعا فقط روخوانی کردم 

وچیزی به نام تست نداشتم و با اطمینان  میگم اگه تو طول سال تست کار میکردم شاید به 40-50 می رسوندمش چون فیزیکو واقعا دوس داشتم. منبع مهمه ولی مهمتر از همه تست کار کردنه.در ضمن به گفته milad1997 اون دو فصل بسیار وقت گیرن و من پیشنهاد میدم یا تک تک تستاشو با دقت حل کنی یا از منبعی دیگه واسه تستاش استفاده کنی.اما بدون نباید هیچ مبحثی رو حذف کنی چون در ظاهر مطالب فیزیک مجزا هستن ولی وقتی با دقت بخونی تمام مباحث با هم در ارتباطن.یه پیشنهاد دیگه میدم اگه بقیه ی کاربرا قبول داشتن انجام بده.بشین تمام درسنامه های گاج پایه و پیش رو بشمار.مثلا سال دوم 58 درسنامه داره.رو هم حساب کن بعد ببین تا روز کنکور می تونی روزی یه درسنامه رو خوب خوب کار کنی یا نه.موفق باشی. :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Penintent

> سلام دوس عزیز.من امسال تمام مباحث فیزیکو ((خوندم)) وبه درصدی بهتر از 18 نرسیدم . اگه دقت کنی دور خوندن پرانتز گذاشتم چون واقعا فقط روخوانی کردم 
> 
> وچیزی به نام تست نداشتم و با اطمینان  میگم اگه تو طول سال تست کار میکردم شاید به 40-50 می رسوندمش چون فیزیکو واقعا دوس داشتم. منبع مهمه ولی مهمتر از همه تست کار کردنه.در ضمن به گفته milad1997 اون دو فصل بسیار وقت گیرن و من پیشنهاد میدم یا تک تک تستاشو با دقت حل کنی یا از منبعی دیگه واسه تستاش استفاده کنی.اما بدون نباید هیچ مبحثی رو حذف کنی چون در ظاهر مطالب فیزیک مجزا هستن ولی وقتی با دقت بخونی تمام مباحث با هم در ارتباطن.یه پیشنهاد دیگه میدم اگه بقیه ی کاربرا قبول داشتن انجام بده.بشین تمام درسنامه های گاج پایه و پیش رو بشمار.مثلا سال دوم 58 درسنامه داره.رو هم حساب کن بعد ببین تا روز کنکور می تونی روزی یه درسنامه رو خوب خوب کار کنی یا نه.موفق باشی.


شما راحت وقت کردید فیزیک رو بخونید؟پایه درسی فیزیک تون در چه حدی بود؟
فکر نمیکنم دیگه فیزیک همه مطالبش ترکیبی باشه!؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Armaghan

> سلام دوستان...
> همینطور که میدونید حجم  مطالب فیزیک کنکور بسیار زیاده و همینطور نسبتاً سخت!
> و همینطور که میبینیم تو کنکور سراسری میانگین بسیار پایینی داره!!حتی گفته میشه که میانگین درصد 1000نفر برتر کنکور94تجربی(رتبه های زیر 1000) به کمتر از 50% میرسه!
> و این نشون میده نمیشه به خیلی از سوالات جواب داد و....
> همینطور که میدونید خیلی از کنکوری ها مطالعه رو از مهروماه بصورت جدی شروع میکنند و با شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی(از مهر)آموخته های خود را میسنجند!
> ولی باتوجه به بودجه بندی آزمون ها تقریبا در بیشتر موارد حجم مطالعاتی فیزیک به حدی است که بسختی میشه اون مطلب رو برای اون آزمون جمع و جور کرد؟! 
> بهترین کار در این شرایط چیست؟!
> میتونیم فیزیک رو از همین اول گزینشی بخونیم!!و به جای این که تقریباً همه ی مباحث رو با عمق 30/40 درصد بخونیم،
> بیایم یک سری مباحث رو گزینش کنیم و اون رو باتجه به زمان بیشتری که داریم با عمق و کیفیت خیلی بالاتر مطالعه کنیم!!
> ...


باسلام. از سال اول نور هندسی از کتاب فیزیک 1خیلی سبز نوشته احمد مصلایی خوب توضیح داده،گرما و فشار از سال دوم کافیه با گاج پایه،از سال سوم مباحث مربوط به خازن و مقاومت ،از سال چهارم هم فقط پیش 2 را بخونید کافیه. دوست خودم فقط همینارو خوند البته سوم و پیش 2 را از رمزینه سال بسال خونده بود(الان تجدید چاپ نمیشه و باید دست دومشو پیدا کنیم که خودمم پیدا نکردم متاسفانه).ایشون با همینا حدود 60 درصد فیزیک زد و الان سال دوم پزشکی اهوازه.میگفت هرچی فیزیک زده از سال سوم و پیش دو بوده بیشترش و بیشتر درصدخودشو مدیون کتابهای رمزینه میدونه.همین جا از دوستانی که رمزینه های سال بسال رو حتی دست دوم سراغ دارند خواهش میکنم بمن اطلاع بدن.خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## Dr afzal

با سلام.
بچه ها بطور کلی برای خوندن فیزیک باید پایتون عالی باشه وگرنه اینگار هیچی نفهمیدی.

باید از صفر شروع کرد و به بیست رسید البته مفهومی باشه.


برای پایه از کتاب گاج و ...ودراخر هم خیلی سبز استفاده میکنم.

----------


## AMIN.VAFA

> شما راحت وقت کردید فیزیک رو بخونید؟پایه درسی فیزیک تون در چه حدی بود؟
> فکر نمیکنم دیگه فیزیک همه مطالبش ترکیبی باشه!؟


اره من تا قبل از عید اصلا و به هیچ وجه شبا درس نمیخوندم وحتی بعضی مواقع تا یه هفته هم پیش اومد که کلا درس نخونم.اما باز از اول مهر تا عید تونستم فیزیکو بخونم بدون تست و مطمئنا اگه تو این شیش ماه،شبا فقط دو ساعت تست فیزیک و شیمی میزدم درصدام خیلی بهتر میشد.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دوستان...
> همینطور که میدونید حجم  مطالب فیزیک کنکور بسیار زیاده و همینطور نسبتاً سخت!
> و همینطور که میبینیم تو کنکور سراسری میانگین بسیار پایینی داره!!حتی گفته میشه که میانگین درصد 1000نفر برتر کنکور94تجربی(رتبه های زیر 1000) به کمتر از 50% میرسه!
> و این نشون میده نمیشه به خیلی از سوالات جواب داد و....
> همینطور که میدونید خیلی از کنکوری ها مطالعه رو از مهروماه بصورت جدی شروع میکنند و با شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی(از مهر)آموخته های خود را میسنجند!
> ولی باتوجه به بودجه بندی آزمون ها تقریبا در بیشتر موارد حجم مطالعاتی فیزیک به حدی است که بسختی میشه اون مطلب رو برای اون آزمون جمع و جور کرد؟! 
> بهترین کار در این شرایط چیست؟!
> میتونیم فیزیک رو از همین اول گزینشی بخونیم!!و به جای این که تقریباً همه ی مباحث رو با عمق 30/40 درصد بخونیم،
> بیایم یک سری مباحث رو گزینش کنیم و اون رو باتجه به زمان بیشتری که داریم با عمق و کیفیت خیلی بالاتر مطالعه کنیم!!
> ...


خواهشا موضوع نا مرتبط با تاپیک ندید در مورد روش مطالعه ی دروس حتما یه تاپیک جدید خواهیم داشت

----------


## KowsarDDC

*مرسی سعید پرفکت بود*

----------


## Penintent

> خواهشا موضوع نا مرتبط با تاپیک ندید در مورد روش مطالعه ی دروس حتما یه تاپیک جدید خواهیم داشت


کار من نبوده!! :Yahoo (43): 
تایپیک من ر. با شما ادغام کردن!!!نمیدونم چرا؟؟
مگه فروم صاحاب نداره!!اینا چیکار میکنن!؟ :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Saeed735

> کار من نبوده!!
> تایپیک من ر. با شما ادغام کردن!!!نمیدونم چرا؟؟
> مگه فروم صاحاب نداره!!اینا چیکار میکنن!؟


موضوع منو شما که هیچ ربطی بهم نداره کی اینکارو کرده؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Penintent

> موضوع منو شما که هیچ ربطی بهم نداره کی اینکارو کرده؟


بله!!من چه میدونم!!همین مسئولین انجمن که پست اسپم حذف میکنن و ...!!بیشعورها!
در هر صورت من از شما عذر میخوام!  میدونی که مملکت صاحب نداره!اینجا که سهله!

----------


## Black

در مورد برنامه ی طولانی مدت هم میشه توضیح بدین؟

یه مشاوری میگفت ما از الان تا کنکورو 4 قسمت میکنیم
که هر قسمت مربوط به یه چیزیه(لابد آموزش و تست و مرور و اینجورچیزا بوده منظورش)

این با برنامه کانون مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## Saeed735

> در مورد برنامه ی طولانی مدت هم میشه توضیح بدین؟
> 
> یه مشاوری میگفت ما از الان تا کنکورو 4 قسمت میکنیم
> که هر قسمت مربوط به یه چیزیه(لابد آموزش و تست و مرور و اینجورچیزا بوده منظورش)
> 
> این با برنامه کانون مشکلی نداره؟


یکمی صبر داشته باشید برنامه ی بلند مدت و روزانه و هفتگی هم در تاپیک های جدیدم خواهد اومد....فقط اون 4 قسمتو بگم که هر کسی یه سلیقه ای داره ولی نیازی نیست که بگیم چند قسمت میکنیم...ایشون یک بار یادگیری و خوندن رو یک قسمت کردن...بعدش مرور و تست زنی...بعدش جمع بندی و بعدش حل سوالات کنکوره احتمالا که مال من فرق داره با ایشون...حالا خواهم گفت

----------


## Saeed735

up

----------


## x 3

دمت گرم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## G O L B A R G

> up


سلام آقا سعید ممنون از زحماتتون (: مطلب جدیدی به متن اضافه کردید؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید ممنون از زحماتتون (: مطلب جدیدی به متن اضافه کردید؟



تست زنی اموزشی یکمی مرتب تر شده..

----------


## Saeed735

سوالی بود در خدمتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aliseydali

من خواهش میکنم این مطالب رو خلاصه کنید شاید فقط چند نفر اینو کامل خوندن 


بازم ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

> من خواهش میکنم این مطالب رو خلاصه کنید شاید فقط چند نفر اینو کامل خوندن 
> 
> 
> بازم ممنون


داش سبک من ب شکلیه که هر چیزی رو با دلیل و توضیحات کافی بگم تا بعدا برای خانندگان مشکلی پیش نیاد و برداشت های مختلفی نشه....به همین خاطر تاپیک هام خیلی زیاد میشه....الان هم به همین شکله...اما کسی که رتبه برتری میخاد باید حوصله به خرج بده و بخونه....همون چند نفری هم که میخونن برام کافیه... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## New person

سلام به دوست خوبم @Saeed735، این روش مرور هایی که شما گفتید رو می شه عملی کرد ولی به نظر من برای درسی مثل دینی چی؟ آیا می شه براش نمودار فصلی تعیین کرد طوری که در بردارنده ی نکات و مطالب مهم درس های مختلف باشه؟ اگه می شه چطوری؟ 

با تشکر

----------


## New person

............

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام به دوست خوبم @Saeed735، این روش مرور هایی که شما گفتید رو می شه عملی کرد ولی به نظر من برای درسی مثل دینی چی؟ آیا می شه براش نمودار فصلی تعیین کرد طوری که در بردارنده ی نکات و مطالب مهم درس های مختلف باشه؟ اگه می شه چطوری؟ 
> 
> با تشکر


این مرورها علمی هستن....بنده اولش توضیح دادم علمیش چیه...من شخصی سازی کردم برای کنکور....
.
.
.
.
.
.مرور نموداری رو اگه بخونید گفتم که قرار نیست حتما یه نمودار باشه...فقط تو یه صفحه خلاصه کن...من فقط اسمشو گذاشتم نموداری 
البته کشیدن نمودار برای دینی خیلی راحت تر از دروس دیگشت..چون تیترها مسخصن تعاریف مهم رو هم خود کتاب بولد کرده...

----------


## aliseydali

> داش سبک من ب شکلیه که هر چیزی رو با دلیل و توضیحات کافی بگم تا بعدا برای خانندگان مشکلی پیش نیاد و برداشت های مختلفی نشه....به همین خاطر تاپیک هام خیلی زیاد میشه....الان هم به همین شکله...اما کسی که رتبه برتری میخاد باید حوصله به خرج بده و بخونه....همون چند نفری هم که میخونن برام کافیه...


داداش من میگم خلاصه بنویسین که ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش من میگم خلاصه بنویسین که ما هم استفاده کنیم


چشم...یه تاپیک خلاصه ای هم قرار میدم...

----------


## sogand24

> سوالی بود در خدمتم


پستتون رو کامل خوندم عالی بود دستتون درد نکنه ، فقط یه سوال این مطلب و روش تایید شدست؟ و اینکه کسانی که اینو نوشتند در این زمینه تخصص داشتن یا نه ؟ بهر حال میخوام بدونم این روش معتبره یا نه ؟ چون میخوام این روش رو انجام بدم . :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Saeed735

> پستتون رو کامل خوندم عالی بود دستتون درد نکنه ، فقط یه سوال این مطلب و روش تایید شدست؟ و اینکه کسانی که اینو نوشتند در این زمینه تخصص داشتن یا نه ؟ بهر حال میخوام بدونم این روش معتبره یا نه ؟ چون میخوام این روش رو انجام بدم .


این مطالب رو بنده نوشتم و به همه چیز توجه شده.....همه چیز برپایه ی علت هستش....همینطور این روش همون طور که ابتدای تاپیک هم گفتم از روش علمی سرچشمه گرفته و برای کنکور تدوین شده...

توصیه میکنم بقیه ی تاپیک هامم که راجبه مراحل خواندن...روشهای تست زنی و دفتر برنامه ریزی و همینطور آشنایی با کنکور تجربی هستش رو ببینید.... :Yahoo (1): ممنون

----------


## Dr afzal

ممنون

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

داداش به نظرت وقت میشه توی تایم مشخص شده اینهمه مرور کرد؟
برنامتو خوشم اومه این واسم سوال شده

----------


## Hamid.r313

> داداش به نظرت وقت میشه توی تایم مشخص شده اینهمه مرور کرد؟
> برنامتو خوشم اومه این واسم سوال شده


دقیقا سوال منم همینه

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> این مطالب رو بنده نوشتم و به همه چیز توجه شده.....همه چیز برپایه ی علت هستش....همینطور این روش همون طور که ابتدای تاپیک هم گفتم از روش علمی سرچشمه گرفته و برای کنکور تدوین شده...
> 
> توصیه میکنم بقیه ی تاپیک هامم که راجبه کراحل خواندن...روشهای تست زنی و دفتر برنامه ریزی و همینطور آشنایی با کنکور تجربی هستش رو ببینید....ممنون


کاش این روش درسارو به دوصورت حفظیات و حلیاتاز هم جدا میکردین و درمورد هرکدوم یه توضیح میدادین
داداش به نظرت وقت میشه توی تایم مشخص شده اینهمه مرور کرد؟

----------


## Saeed735

> داداش به نظرت وقت میشه توی تایم مشخص شده اینهمه مرور کرد؟
> برنامتو خوشم اومه این واسم سوال شده


بله عزیزم.ببینید ما مرورهامون تعدادشون زیاد نیست.دو تا مرور شبانگاهی و صبحگاهی ک جاشون مشخصه.بقیه هم همینطور.

مرور ابتدا تلخه.ولی بعدا شیرینیشو حس میکنی.

دفتر برنامه ریزی رو هم دانلود بکنید از تاپیک دفتر برنامه ریزی بنده.برنامه ریزی شده برین جلو راحت تر میشه

----------


## Saeed735

> کاش این روش درسارو به دوصورت حفظیات و حلیاتاز هم جدا میکردین و درمورد هرکدوم یه توضیح میدادین
> داداش به نظرت وقت میشه توی تایم مشخص شده اینهمه مرور کرد؟


برای حفظیات و حلیات هر دو یکیه.فرق خاصی نداره مگر در روش خوندن

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> برای حفظیات و حلیات هر دو یکیه.فرق خاصی نداره مگر در روش خوندن


ممنون داداش انشالله از فردا شروع میکنم واس کنکور با نکات شما
میام نتیجه رو بهتون میگم

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون داداش انشالله از فردا شروع میکنم واس کنکور با نکات شما
> میام نتیجه رو بهتون میگم


حتما دفتر برنامه ریزی روزانرو از تاپیک زیر دانلود بفرمایین که مرتب تر پیش برید جلو...
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> حتما دفتر برنامه ریزی روزانرو از تاپیک زیر دانلود بفرمایین که مرتب تر پیش برید جلو...
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...


دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماهو دارم دیدیش؟!

----------


## Saeed735

> دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماهو دارم دیدیش؟!


بله.با اون کاری ندارم.دفتر برنامه ریزی بنده برای هرروز یک برگه هستش.به روش خودم.اگر میخواین با مهروماه پیش برید باید طبق گفته های مهروماه برید جلو.

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> بله.با اون کاری ندارم.دفتر برنامه ریزی بنده برای هرروز یک برگه هستش.به روش خودم.اگر میخواین با مهروماه پیش برید باید طبق گفته های مهروماه برید جلو.


آخه مهروماه چیز خاصی نگفته که

----------


## Saturn8

Up

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## sanita

مرررررررسییییییی .این سوالی بود که ذهنمو خیلی درگیر کرده بود❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------

